# Glassing a dash question



## 316_ridah (Jan 24, 2008)

Can i glass a dash with it removed from the car? Or will it flex out of shape. Im real good with glassing but ive never tried a dash. Any hope would be apreciated. Thanks


----------



## 316_ridah (Jan 24, 2008)

Its a dash for an 87 monte carlo ss.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 316_ridah_@Jan 2 2011, 06:24 PM~19483157
> *Can i glass a dash with it removed from the car? Or will it flex out of shape. Im real good with glassing but ive never tried a dash. Any hope would be apreciated. Thanks
> *


out of the car but just make sure its supported and not hanging to cause it to distort


----------



## 316_ridah (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey thanks man. I know theres already a topic on this, but what if just add resin to the dash, you think that shit will hold up?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 316_ridah_@Jan 2 2011, 09:55 PM~19485020
> *Hey thanks man. I know theres already a topic on this, but what if just add resin to the dash, you think that shit will hold up?
> *


no the dash needs to be scuffed with 36 or 80 grit........ degreased like a mofo, cause Im sure its got years and years of silicone on it. Its best to degrease before sanding. then after sanding you will use a wax/grease remover. You will need to use a cloth with the resin. Fiberglass resin aint shit without the cloth !!!!!!!! Im telling yah dont skip it cloth, sanding, and the degreasing. Im takeing it that this is your only dash..... you dont want to have to go and pull another. Oh and work in sections...... dont try and do the entire dash at one time. There is also a buildup in here about glassing a dash.... try and read through it.  Good luck


----------



## 316_ridah (Jan 24, 2008)

Fuck yeah man. Real good information. Yeah this is the only dash i got. Im actually about to bust 2 of them for two different montes. I got some real thin matt in a roll so ima go ahead and use it. And about that cleaner, i got a good SEM vinyl and plastic degreaser/cleaner and a plastic adhesive promoter, so i think i should be good on that. But yeah thanks man i apreciate that info. I'll post some pics of my progress.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 316_ridah_@Jan 3 2011, 10:30 AM~19489839
> *Fuck yeah man. Real good information. Yeah this is the only dash i got. Im actually about to bust 2 of them for two different montes. I got some real thin matt in a roll so ima go ahead and use it. And about that cleaner, i got a good SEM vinyl and plastic degreaser/cleaner and a plastic adhesive promoter, so i think i should be good on that. But yeah thanks man i apreciate that info. I'll post some pics of my progress.
> *


Another way to go about it is to stretch grille clothe over the dash first and resin it...then follow up with the matte. The grille clothe doesn't take much resin to saturate, and doesn't build up like stretching vinyl over the dash will.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 3 2011, 01:50 PM~19489951
> *Another way to go about it is to stretch grille clothe over the dash first and resin it...then follow up with the matte. The grille clothe doesn't take much resin to saturate, and doesn't build up like stretching vinyl over the dash will.
> *


x2 and whatever you do dont use fleece :uh: that shit sucks up the resin and isnt strong once saturated an cured :nosad:


----------



## 316_ridah (Jan 24, 2008)

Good info guys. Just got done laying out the matt on both dashes. They coming out mean. I just got to clean them up, put matting in some tight areas, and add one more coat of resin. I'll be posting some pics when i get some more work done.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 316_ridah_@Jan 3 2011, 07:06 PM~19492205
> *Good info guys. Just got done laying out the matt on both dashes. They coming out mean. I just got to clean them up, put matting in some tight areas, and add one more coat of resin. I'll be posting some pics when i get some more work done.
> *


if you got a staple gun it will be good to keep the mat against the dash when going around corners


----------



## 316_ridah (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah i should have done something like that, or glue. But its cool. I just saturate it real good and on the hump parts, the edges, i just kinda force and drag it into place with a brush. Came out real nice.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 316_ridah_@Jan 3 2011, 11:53 PM~19495278
> *Yeah i should have done something like that, or glue. But its cool. I just saturate it real good and on the hump parts, the edges, i just kinda force and drag it into place with a brush. Came out real nice.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 316_ridah (Jan 24, 2008)

My primos dash we already glassed his monte









Getting ready to glass the homies monte. Me on the right




























Still got alot more pics to upload


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 316_ridah_@Jan 5 2011, 07:35 PM~19513096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 see on the side where the cloth/resin is sticking out...... if you would of stapled it to the dash on the bends and corners you would save yourself some sanding. But usually I just take a grinder to stuff like that to save sanding time  looks good though. I would put at least 2 layers on it though


----------



## 316_ridah (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks man. Yeah i see what your saying. It was kinda a bitch. Probably would have been alot easier to have it folded over. But i just took the angled grinder to it. Its coming out mean.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 316_ridah_@Jan 5 2011, 09:12 PM~19514012
> *Thanks man. Yeah i see what your saying. It was kinda a bitch. Probably would have been alot easier to have it folded over. But i just took the angled grinder to it. Its coming out mean.
> *


:yes:


----------



## lilbrownpayaso (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm doing my dash too. Just a quick ? Does the sides of the dash rub on the door panels enough to crack it?


----------



## 316_ridah (Jan 24, 2008)

I dont see it rubbing it. I havnt painted it yet. But yeah i havnt seen it rub alot. I dont got a big build up of glass or ressin on it. Its not that much different then stock. But again i havnt painted it yet so i couldnt tell you about it cracking. I would say it wouldnt crack, unless alot of bondo on the sides


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

heres my dash.....


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jan 13 2011, 12:02 PM~19586081
> *heres my dash.....just be carful when putting it back in the car mine cracked were the dash cluster goes, on top right corner use three people when putting it back in because that right side of the dash is heavier third person to bolt it in.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 316_ridah (Jan 24, 2008)

yo man that dash is hella nice man. I like how you two tone it. and how you squared the stereo housing part. Fuckin nice. Thats what i did with mine.


----------



## 90ina75impala (Feb 23, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jan 13 2011, 12:02 PM~19586081
> *heres my dash.....
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: Thats one of the cleanest!


----------

